# Cub Cadet 45" 2 stage Snow Blower



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Any buy a new cub cadet snow blower lately?

On SnowblowerDirect they have a 45" model. Like them? Feedback please.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine mtd to a 3205 has kicked ass.
Everything I've thrown at it has not been an issue.
I've changed 1 chain and probably ½ doz shear pins.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 1996 24" Troybilt and a 28" Sears.

Next year I most likely will not have both my son's available to work with me. And I have reached the point that I have more work then I can handle.

I need to increase production. Ariens machines look well made and have a great reputation. Though the largest width they make is a 36".

I do not feel that that will be enough of an increase in production. That is why I am interested in the Cub it is 45" wide. Going out with a 28 and 45 sounds a lot better then a 28 and 36.

Also the price of an Ariens is $3,600 by me. That is getting close to plow money. And getting a plow is my goal. Though I doubt that I will be able to afford a plow for next year. Though if I would be able to buy a plow. I would not be able to afford one if I spent money on a snow blower now. So I will sit tight this year.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

32vld;1720464 said:


> Any buy a new cub cadet snow blower lately?
> 
> On SnowblowerDirect they have a 45" model. Like them? Feedback please.


I went to a dealer trying get a demo of one with no luck I like try one out in snow before I spend that much $$ .
I wonder if it will blow a 2'' snow as fast as you can walk.
I ran my 418 toro and that thing will drag my bass around. 
I have a complex that we store a ATV at outside and sometimes like this last deep freeze we had it wouldn't start and we used shovels and my 418 toro and that took some time I didn't have.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Claims of how far they throw snow is not that important to me. Youtube videos are always showing the blower with snow that is perfect for blowing snow at the maximum distances.

More important to me is that I will be able to open the plowrow blocking in a driveway and mail box fast and easy. That the blower will not blog down in deep snow on the driveway.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

actually it is a pretty good machine. Used it in all kinds of weather and all kinds of snow, never bogged down and never clogged. The plastic discharge chute is a little scary in that you think it is too flimsy but never had any problems. When blowing ice chunks, they make a loud thump on the plastic but it holds up well. the throttle cable and the discharge chute cable will freeze up in sub zero temps. We turned the cable holders 90 degrees and never had the problem again. Main problem is the weight of the blower is such that it catches everything such as cracks, obstructions, posts signs. Once you realize what it catches you learn to lift it up and drop it back down. The finger tip turning controls are nice but it takes time to learn them, the learning curve is several hours. Never needed to put chains on thew unit but you don't climb too many stairs with this unit. It didn't like to climb snow piles either but would blow it way through them. Broke a few auger shear pins due to rugs, wire, and parking bumpers and machine is still going strong 5 years later. 
Be mindful of one thing. This is a electric start engine. Even though it comes with a manual rope start, you are not capable of pulling it since there is no compression release on the engine. Trust me, it gobbles gas and runs out at the farthest point from a electrical outlet. You need at least a 4500 watt inverter on your truck to start it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

fireball;1722321 said:


> actually it is a pretty good machine. Used it in all kinds of weather and all kinds of snow, never bogged down and never clogged. The plastic discharge chute is a little scary in that you think it is too flimsy but never had any problems. When blowing ice chunks, they make a loud thump on the plastic but it holds up well. the throttle cable and the discharge chute cable will freeze up in sub zero temps. We turned the cable holders 90 degrees and never had the problem again. Main problem is the weight of the blower is such that it catches everything such as cracks, obstructions, posts signs. Once you realize what it catches you learn to lift it up and drop it back down. The finger tip turning controls are nice but it takes time to learn them, the learning curve is several hours. Never needed to put chains on thew unit but you don't climb too many stairs with this unit. It didn't like to climb snow piles either but would blow it way through them. Broke a few auger shear pins due to rugs, wire, and parking bumpers and machine is still going strong 5 years later.
> Be mindful of one thing. This is a electric start engine. Even though it comes with a manual rope start, you are not capable of pulling it since there is no compression release on the engine. Trust me, it gobbles gas and runs out at the farthest point from a electrical outlet. You need at least a 4500 watt inverter on your truck to start it.


Will it pull start with a shot of ether? Prices of inverters are expensive at that output.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

nope, ether makes it worse. it is a big engine, not a 8hp. Ours is a 25hp briggs but I have noticed smaller engines on the newer models. It starts right up on electric but it needs more than a cigaret lighter to meet the starter draw


----------

